# Where can I put my photos?



## Georgeez (Jan 2, 2017)

Hey there, I have some photos that I want to put on here for safe keeping (before I lose this tablet, my second one)
Is there a photo album somewhere on my profile?
Do I just have to create a topic and store/update them there?

Point me in the right direction?
Thank you

P.S. it's been fucking cold and I hate it. working my way south. Having shit luck lately


----------



## MolotovMocktail (Jan 2, 2017)

If you want to share them on StP, the best way is to create a thread and post them in there. You might also want to use Google Photos to back up all your stuff so you can access it from any device if you lose your tablet.


----------



## Anagor (Jan 3, 2017)

I second what @MolotovMocktail wrote. You can put all your photos on Google Photos. Unlimited number of photos, up to 16 MP and videos up to 1.080p (HD). They will be only visible to you. And then you can create a thread here and upload the photos you want to share with us.


----------



## Georgeez (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks you two, I'll create a google account and keep the bulk there.
Do you think it would be alright if I make a thread called "Safe Keeping" or something like that? To store/share my fave pics?


----------



## Tude (Jan 3, 2017)

Georgeez said:


> Thanks you two, I'll create a google account and keep the bulk there.
> Do you think it would be alright if I make a thread called "Safe Keeping" or something like that? To store/share my fave pics?



Yeah, no as it doesn't pertain to a subforum or regional - not meant for personal stuff actually. I do a lot with my facebook account for uploaded photos, plus I use postimage.com and tinypic.com for use in resizing and such plus it stores my stuff as well. Good luck!


----------



## todd (Jan 4, 2017)

lets see some


----------

